# White or brown



## jkelley69 (Apr 12, 2011)

I know brown rice is better for you than white but is there a big difference


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2011)

Big enough for me to eat the brown most of the time. I usually mix it too even though I like white rice better. Brown has more fiber, for one thing....


----------



## rockybaudoin05 (Apr 12, 2011)

ive always eaten white rice while dieting, never had a problem. i hate brown rice! guess it just depends on your body


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Basmati rice is low GI and tastes better than brown rice IMO. There has been talk around here of the Glycemic Index accounting for nothing but I don't wanna risk eating hi GI carbs day in day out. Sure the glycemic index has its flaws but common sense prevails.

Choosing low GI complex carb sources are pretty much a golden rule in bodybuilding as far as I'm concerned and I would like to see the evidence as to why it doesn't benefit from choosing low GI as opposed to Hi GI carbs.


----------



## Marat (Apr 13, 2011)

BillHicksFan, why do you presume that low GI carbs are "better" than high GI carbs? What turned the GI concept into a golden rule?


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 13, 2011)

Marat said:


> BillHicksFan, why do you presume that low GI carbs are "better" than high GI carbs? What turned the GI concept into a golden rule?


 
Just through research, it's the same nomatter where I look and I've done a tonne of reading and watched many nutritional videos. To answer your question the low gi carbs break down to sugar slowly without spiking your blood sugar levels. The only time you want your blood sugar levels to be spiked are pre and post WO.
Built mentioned some time ago that the glycemic index accounts for nothing so I did a quick search and it led me to bodybuilding.com and the information there just parroted everything that I've read. 
The only source of info that I have ever come across that defies these theories are on this site. 

The rare amount of times I do come across guys and muscle chicks with awesome physiques I quiz them about their diet and find that they eat the selection of food as I do. 

What's your opinion?


----------



## Pika (Apr 13, 2011)

Is pasta better then rice?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2011)

No


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

Carbohydrates that are lower on the GI are supposed to keep your insulin levels evened out more than a higher GI carb would. Which would lead to less fat gain.


----------



## Pika (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh ok so shoukd i replace my pasta with rice?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't stand brown rice and usually only eat white. I have no reason other then taste.


----------



## Pika (Apr 13, 2011)

Can i ask why please? Why is it beter bro?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2011)

brown rice has more fiber, less caloricaly dense, and its less processed.


----------



## awhites1 (Apr 13, 2011)

we've got a saying here in the south: if you aint white you aint right


----------



## Pika (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh ok il change it up then bro thanks


----------



## Pika (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol sry i mesn miss lol .... Never new yu was a gal my bad .. How do yu know sll this stuff ?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 13, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Yes



When my room mates make spaghetti I usually make some brown rice and pour the sauce on that instead of the noodles.


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

Brown rice would be way better than pasta imo


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm a bigot so I vote white. Lol. Just joking. I like knigs. Sometimes.


----------



## Pika (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks but why is it beter ? It is higher in fiber but i have alot of that anyway they both seem to be the same in 100g


----------



## Sidney (Apr 14, 2011)

White and brown rice are very close on the GI index.. It all comes down to preference. Pasta is a no no unless your bulking


----------



## BillHicksFan (Apr 14, 2011)

Wholemeal pasta is fine. Thats what I'm bulking on atm and it a well need change from a solid two years of eating brown rice ED. 

Wholemeal pasta
Chicken
Spagetti sauce
Olive oil
Dash of freshly chopped herbs n stuff.


----------



## Pika (Apr 14, 2011)

Omg! So thats why i cant lose wieght!
I have been trying to lose bodyfat while keepin my muscle and strenge ! I always stay at 183bls then go down to 182bls never changes  im only 5,6 lol


----------



## Jodi (Apr 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> When my room mates make spaghetti I usually make some brown rice and pour the sauce on that instead of the noodles.


I do that too   My 12 year old step son prefers the brown rice with a meat sauce instead of pasta as well


----------



## jimm (Apr 14, 2011)

just like micheal jackson said "it dont mata if your black or white" owwwwwwwwwww yeah same applys to food unless ur at pro level competing i wouldnt worry too much about it!


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 14, 2011)

Pika said:


> Omg! So thats why i cant lose wieght!
> I have been trying to lose bodyfat while keepin my muscle and strenge ! I always stay at 183bls then go down to 182bls never changes  im only 5,6 lol



Agreed! Wholewheat pasta Is bomb! Turkey/chicken spaghetti is way better than chicken and brown rice! Lol


----------



## maxwkw (Apr 16, 2011)

GI matters very little in the context of a mixed meal. If you're consuming protein and fats along with your carbs, GI means almost nothing.


----------



## Built (Apr 16, 2011)

jkelley69 said:


> I know brown rice is better for you than white but is there a big difference


Unless it's the majority of your caloric intake, no. 



SuperLift said:


> Carbohydrates that are lower on the GI are supposed to keep your insulin levels evened out more than a higher GI carb would. Which would lead to less fat gain.


Wrong. Case in point: fructose. Extremely low GI. 



Sidney said:


> White and brown rice are very close on the GI index.. It all comes down to preference.


Exactly. 


Sidney said:


> Pasta is a no no unless your bulking


Interesting. Pasta makes me hungry - is this your reason as well?



maxwkw said:


> GI matters very little in the context of a mixed meal. If you're consuming protein and fats along with your carbs, GI means almost nothing.



Ding ding ding ding jackpot - we have a winner folks!


----------



## M-Rods (Apr 19, 2011)

Is there any difference between regular long grain white rice and Minute Rice other than the cooking time?


----------



## Cenetti (Apr 19, 2011)

this thread is racist  both excellent source of good carbs ... so eat em up..


----------

